# Tire Track Eel emergency......



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a 85 gal tank and my tire track eel is about 6 inches. He ate 9 of my neon tetras that i put in there and now his stomach is hugeeeeeeeee. he doesnt move as much as he used to, what can i do to help him out or do i just have to wait for him to digest all that fish.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Have you ever been to a Buffet with amazing food? ate a ton? Felt like relaxing for a while afterwards? 

Well, your eel had a Neon Tetra Buffet and is Full lol :lol:



(atleast thats my guess)


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree. Make sure he doesn't eat anything for a couple of days. If he still looks bloated after a few days, you could try to feed him some frozen daphnia to see if that will clear it up.

However, I would probably guess that he'll be fine after a while on his own. At least now you know that eels and neons don't mix!


----------



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

he died after 6 days having a belly like that. i found out that tire track eels eat feeder fish. and to them neons are no different then guppees or gold fish lol. oh well what can i do now it died theres nothing i can do. all i did was make sure the water was in perfect condition to let it try to relax but i guess hes body couldnt handle 7 neons.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your eel.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Aww...
sorry bout that


----------



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

do you guys know if i can keep clown knife fish with discus and black ghost fish? i have a 85 gal tank. all my fish eat bloodworms. i also have a couple parrots as well.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

A clown knife may be risky, because of the immense size they can reach (36-40"). I wouldn't try it in anything less than a 150/200G. If you ever get a tank that size, it will work since compatibilty is fine.


----------

